# Membership no?



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi I joined.... or I paid to join last week got confirmation that the money came out but was expecting some kind of welcome email with some details of my membership number and thing?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The whole TTOC is run by volunteers who use their own unpaid spare time , so it take a few weeks to process and send out your welcome pack ,,,,, so please be patient ,the wait will be worth it 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

cool thanks for the info!


----------

